# Puppy Classes



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Please do not shelter your pups from large dogs. Even when they become adults you must continue to socialize with appropriate large dogs, Not doing so will lead to a fearful dog .


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

Thank you for the video, Dave. Very insightful! While Layla is ok with the regular dogs we train with (they don't get in her space), she is a little crotchety towards strange dogs. There sure is a fine line between protecting them and sheltering them too much. 

What are your thoughts on dealing with getting her in/out of the facility I train at(in the Why No Small Dogs thread)? Do you think putting her in a carrier is making her fearful? Should I just have her walk thru the other dogs and act like nothing's up? Or should I socialize her w big dogs in a more controlled environment and continue to be extra careful when we're out in crowds, like training or shows? I find myself picking her up when we approach larger unknown dogs and I'm sure that is transferring to her (small dog syndrome)


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

if there are areas where you can't walk with relative ease , avoid them or crate her , You have to read her body language to get an idea . Speak to the owner to say that this sort of entrance is not healthy. There should be an easy way to access the facility without being approached by unwanted dogs. Do speak up when people don't respect your space, See my article "on leash aggression."


----------

